# I suck at maths... any help? (no it's not school work)



## KayKay (Dec 28, 2010)

Okay, hypothetically someone is born in the second half of 1988.

Their birthday has passed this year. How old would that make them? I have 22, but could someone double check for me please? I'm not exactly sure if I'm correct, I don't know how to check it is definitely correct. Thanks. I'm sure there are folks here much better at maths than I - I'm discalculaic.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Dec 28, 2010)

It is 22. You just subtract the current year by the birth year. It gets a little funky if you have more exact dates, but other than that, it's that simple.


----------



## KayKay (Dec 28, 2010)

Oh... wow! You're right. Thanks. Huh. This creates a new puzzle entirely, but that's another story.


----------

